# Review of Shimno Symetre 3000 FJ Reels for Inshore Use



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had eight Shimano Symetre 3000 FJ reels in use for about 60 fishing days so far, so I thought this was enough to offer some constructive review. Four of these are paired with 8' medium heavy Ugly Stik Catfish rods, and four are paired with 7' medium heavy Ugly Stik spinning rods. These rods are the mainstay of inshore and freshwater fishing in my boat and are used by my children and guests as well as my wife and myself. Until recently, they were all spooled with 30 lb power pro (~150 yards), but we recently converted two of them to 50 lb power pro to have more confidence cranking down the drag and horsing bigger fish away from structure. These two hold ~120 yards of 50 lb power pro.

The casting distance of these rigs is amazing with a 1-2 oz sinker and a relatively aerodynamic bait. It is not uncommon to only have 50 yards of line left on the spoon as the bait soaks. Castability with 1/4-1/2 oz spoons and jig heads is ok, usable but not astounding. Line lay and casting are flawless with no propensity for tangling, wind knots, or other fouling.

The reels have held up well for their first 60 fishing trips. Usually a long rides are involved with the rods bouncing around in the boat or car. Also, no one babies the reels in the boat, and reels often get tossed around a bit as everyone scrambles to get the lines in and get things out of the way for someone fighting a big fish. The structural integrity and functionality of the reels remains as good as new, and the only wear appears to be cosmetic from routine handling.

These rods have been in service since 2006-2007 and each rod is on its 2nd or 3rd reel (another brand). I definitely plan on sticking with the 8' Ugly Stik Catfish Medium Heavy if these ever need replacing.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm a reborn Shimano guy... have two stratics and love them dearly. Also have a TLD 20 which is pretty good. Three seasons in with the stratics and zero problems. They make good rods as well (or at least I like my two). Thanks for the product report. I've been considering getting an ultra-lite setup for docklights/sabiki... the Symetre line may be it. My old Penn is finally falling apart


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Just curious but what do you fish for with these rigs? 30lb line on a 3000 reel, with only 50 yds left on the reel you might be in trouble right?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

evan said:


> Thanks for the review. Just curious but what do you fish for with these rigs? 30lb line on a 3000 reel, with only 50 yds left on the reel you might be in trouble right?


Our main catches are redfish (bulls mostly), drum (all sizes), gafftops (4-8 lbs), and channel catfish. 

We usually only cast the max distance when fishing a pier or when we put the boat between structures and need a long cast. Most casts from our boat are inside of 50 yards and just taken to cover the area and spread out the baits a bit, especially when fishing for bull reds and drum. We've come close to being spooled a time or two, but we have not been spooled yet. Lots of line doesn't do much good when you need to turn the fish to stop it from getting into structure. You need open water to make use of extra line on the spool, and that's not how we fish. We had a big bull red and a shark that almost spooled one of the rods on our last trip, but a judicious tightening of the drag turned the fish both times. 

I prefer the 3000s over bigger spinning reels because there are times when we are throwing 1/4 - 1/2 oz spoons or jigs or live shrimp under a popping cork, and these reels can do double duty with those tasks as well as fishing the bigger baits on the bottom or under a slip bobber.


----------

